# Omni 2 Tagging and favourites



## Pablocrespo (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi, I have finally upgraded from omni2 and will spend january downtime picking sounds and tagging.

How do you personally think is the best way to do that? add them to "projects"? using the star system?

thanks!


----------

